# Jamie's trip report - PART 2



## amtrakmichigan (Dec 3, 2003)

11/17/03 #30 Capitol Limited Chicago to Washington

Sleeper: Room C (car 3000)Deluxe Bedroom.

Consist:

(front of train)

1) Genesis locomotive

2) Genesis locomotive

3) Baggage car

4) 39039 Transistion sleeper (dorm)

5) 32078 Superliner II sleeper ("Florida")

6) 32104 Superliner II sleeper ("oklahoma") <OUR CAR

7) 38044 Superliner Diner

8) 33025 Superliner Lounge

9) 31545 Superliner Coach/smoking

10) 34047 Superliner Coach

11-17) Road railers and misc box cars

We departed Chicago on time but quickly came to a halt over a freeway bridge waiting on a signal. I am so happy that I wasn't in all that traffic downthere, what a mess! Our car attendent Michael came by and informed us that dinner would be served in about an hour and there would only be one seating due to quanity of passengers on the train. about 45 minutes latter they anounced the first and only call for dinner. We proceded to the diner and a seated right away. Our server, Rick Green was on the ball and brought our salads and dressings right away. 15 minutes latter our dinner was served. I had the NY strip with carrots and baked potato. Kim and Danielle had the chef's special of chicken corn on blue (however you spell it) Danielle didn't like it much because the sauce was very rich. However Kim thought it was very good. They both had the carrots and baked potato too. The carratots were good, but didn't seem to be cooked long enough. My steak was a little tough and dry, but still tasty. last time I was on the Capitol I had a filet mignon that was out of this world. I had cheesecake for desert, which is always excellent.

Rick's service: A- (a little slow with my desert but professional and nice)

Food quality: B- (steak and carrots could have been better)

After Dinner Danielle climbed up into the top bunk of our deluxe room and went to sleep shortly after. Kim worked on her laptop with homework the rest of the night and I played railfan and bartender for the 2 of us. I steped offthe train in Toledo for a while and smoked and stretch out a little. We were 1hr and 1 minute late departing South Bend and Elkhart, but only 39 minutes late departing Toledo. We went to sleep just before Cleveland and woke up shortly after Connelsville, PA. I took a shower in our room. This was the first time I ever showered on a train, and found it to be quite easy considering what I have herd and read about it. I am a big guy (6'1 250) but didn't have much of a hard time moving around to shower. I was expecting I would have to keep pressing the button for the water every 30 seconds or so, but looked like Amtrak did away with the buttons. In fact on all 4 of our trains, there was no water buttons. Just the simple water control valve to control the temp. which also turns it on and off.

We got to the diner shortly before Cumberland,Md. We were served by Rick again, which was good because I enjoyed his good service the night before. I had scrambled eggs, bacon, and sausage, (notice I had both, I will write about what happend at breakfast on the Meteor in part 3) and a croissant. Kim and Danielle both had french toast with bacon and sausage. Oh and i had hashbrowns too. Breakfast was perfect ! Very good food and service.

Rick's Service: A

Food: A

We returned to our room and basically enjoyed the scenery all the way to WAS. This is one of my favorite rides for scenery, especially between Pittsburgh and Harpers ferry. It is exceptional in the fall, but we were too late to see any real colors.

We pulled into WAS about 10 minutes late. Michael our car attendent, which I didn't care for much because of how "laid back" he was made a big BOO BOO when we got off the train. He took 1 of my small bags that I had in the storage bin and put it on a red cap cart. Well, I didn't want redcap service. My wife informed me that we were missing a bag. I went back in the car to look and couldn't find it. Michael asked what type of bag it was and after describing it he said "OH I put it on with the red cap" which already drove off a few minutes earlier. All I was thinking was he better find out where it went. He told us to go to the First Class lounge and wait there and the red cap would be there with it. He also said he would be in there in a few minutes to make sure that I got it. Well about 10 minutes after we got to the lounge the red cap pulled up with the cart with my bag on it (big relief) Mike in about a minute latter to check on me and to make sure everything was OK. By the way I had to put our beds up myself because Mike didn't "have time" while we were at breakfast. Mike knew we went to breakfast and said "he would have them ready when we got back". Needless to say Mike didn't score many points with me.

Mike's profesionalism: B-

Mikes work ethic: D+

IN UNION STATION

we left our baggage in the lounge. Danielle wanted to eat at McDonalds. None of us including Danielle eat much fast food at all, so I thought it would be a nice treat for her. We ate at the McDonalds in union station. For how busy they were, they did a fine job on how quick they were spitting orders out. Our fast food restaurants here in the Detroit area should go there and take some notes on how to make fast food FAST.

After lunch we walked down to the capitol building and back. I was stunned on how many homeless people (bums) are around WAS. We wern't botthered by any really. I think I might be intemadating a little with my size and shades

B) haha. Anyway.. we basically just hung out in Union Station the rest of the day, did a little shopping in the afternoon. We had dinner in there food court, I had scallops and fries and Danielle had Clams and fries from a seafood place, and kim had some kind of chicken from an asian food place. Oh by the way, I was also stunned by the taxi cab lights on the cabs roof that says "dial 911". I asked a redcap about this, and he said they turn it on if there getting robbed. Sounds like a nice city 

We took in a movie at the AMC theatre in union station. We seen the new Loony Toons movie. It was a great movie, we all loved it. After the movie we all went back to the Acella Lounge for a little while. At this time of night there was only 4 other people in there with us. I played on the internet for a while, Danielle took a nap and Kim did some homework.

A red cap by the name of Micky came in and took our bags for us. Micky was a great guy, very professional and polite. Just a real nice guy ! he took us out on the platform before our train even pulled in. Not only did Micky put our bags on the sleeper for us, he carried all 7 of them down to the other end of the car and put them in our room for us. That's pretty good service. I gave Micky $10 to show my thanks, which he very well deserved since he was on the ball.

We then boarded #97 The Silver Meteor. Part 3 will follow soon


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 3, 2003)

Amtrakmichigan, I am enjoying your trip reports. Looks like most things so far reported have gone well, a few not, like "Mike", who "did not have time to make up your beds". Mike needs serious help. I have never had any attendant tell me that.

Looks like your next leg of the trip is getting off to a very good start, with an attendant much better than Mike. Will look forward to reading it.

Sounds like you make good full,use of Washington Union Station. I really love that place! Something to be proud of. Still has its ancient architectural beauty but all up to date at the same time....neat combination.


----------



## Amfleet (Dec 3, 2003)

I kind of disagree with you guys on the bed situation. I don't think I've never come back from breakfast with the room made up whether or not the attendant was asked to do it. Remember that they have 20 rooms to make up, which is a good hour and a halfs worth of work. Usually if you just give the attendant a heads up that your back from breakfast, they will come and make up your room right away. When Mike said he "didn't have time" to up your beds up, it may gave been because he was making up other rooms. Though Mike made the mistake of putting your bag on the red cap cart, he knew exactly what to do and took time to come and made sure you had it. Just kind of felt you were comming down a little hard on him, remember his job is not as easy as it may seem. Now if he was lacking in other areas of service I could see your frustration. For me, as long as the attendant is not rude or mean, I'm fine. Yes, service quality does affect a tip, but I'd rather not be bothered by a rude attendant than making up the beds myself.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 3, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I kind of disagree with you guys on the bed situation. I don't think I've never come back from breakfast with the room made up whether or not the attendant was asked to do it.


Amfleet,

I'd say that about half the time I've traveled in a sleeper, I've returned from breakfast to find my bed put away. I've had attendant's that just seemed to pay attention to my comings and goings, I've had a few that spotted me in the diner as they came to pick up food for someone in the handicapped room, and I've even had two or three tell me to push the attendant button before I go to breakfast.

Yes one of those who told me to push the button failed to make up my room while I was out. However he apologized profusely for having failed to get it done before I returned. I knew that he had a full car with several seniors who didn't go to the diner, so that delayed him. However later that morning, since he knew that I linked water, he brought me like 5 bottles as penance.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 3, 2003)

Maybe I have such good luck because my wake up call is predicated upon when the diner opens, and the attendant knows that because I ask for it that way. The attendant knows for sure that I am going for breakfast and I think he or she seems to take that as a cue that I would like the bed made. I am an early riser, usually among the first in the diner, so maybe he is not as busy yet with the other people, also.

Amfleet,I do think that was good follow-through about being sure the luggage put on the red cap truck caught up with amtrakmichigan.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Dec 3, 2003)

AlanB said:


> I've even had two or three tell me to push the attendant button before I go to breakfast.


That's been my experience with most of the attendants I've dealt with. They just asked me to pull the attendant call button before I left for breakfast, and they took care of the room while I was gone. Once, I even had an attendant make up the room while I was in the downstairs shower. It was a pleasant surprise to get back to my room after a nice shower and find the room ready for the day. Needless to say, he got a nice tip.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 3, 2003)

AlanB said:


> However later that morning, since he knew that I linked water, he brought me like 5 bottles as penance.


So Fr. Alan did you give him absolution for the 5 bottles of water or did you darn him to heck for the remainder of the trip? B)


----------



## AlanB (Dec 3, 2003)

tp49 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > However later that morning, since he knew that I linked water, he brought me like 5 bottles as penance.
> ...


I had already forgiven him after his multiple appoligies for not having gotten to the room while I was out. He had already shown me that he was a good attendant the night before. He greeted every pax, twice, once while boarding and then again briefly after leaving the station. He made announcements on the PA, he came by to make sure that everyone new that the diner was open for dinner, he was prompt with setting the bed up the night before.

Plus I knew that he really had been held up by like 4 different rooms all wanting breakfast delivered. If I know that my attendant is really busy helping my fellow passengers, then I'm not bothered if he/she neglects me a bit. I figure that I already know my way aroung the room, where as the other pax may not.

So setting my own bed up at night or putting it away in the morning doesn't bother me if I know that the attendant is responding to others. If I don't know where he/she is and I'm doing those things or if the car is largely empty, then I'll be upset and the tip will go down.


----------



## amtrakmichigan (Dec 4, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I kind of disagree with you guys on the bed situation. I don't think I've never come back from breakfast with the room made up whether or not the attendant was asked to do it. Remember that they have 20 rooms to make up, which is a good hour and a halfs worth of work.


Amfleet,

I could tell "mike" was a "screw ball" from the time we left Chicago. Beleave me, I won't write about how bad a service was if the guy was actualy busy, or truly did forget to put our beds up. He knew we went to breakfast because when we left for the diner I asked him to put them up. He said "oh no problem, I will have it done in 5 or 10 minutes from now" Well after 45 minutes in the Diner, they wern't done. I also failed to mention "Mike" seemed to be a little social with other employees as he passed through the diner when we were eating. Beleave me, this was an attendent that didn't take his job seriously. When he actualy did return to put the beds up I told him I already did it, he just said "OH" and walked off. No I am sorry, it slipped my mind, or I am sorry I got backed up doing other rooms before yours. Just a plain "OH" with a disapointed facial expression. As far as the bag went, if he didn't offer to hang around to make sure I found it, or refused to upon my request, there would have been a big scene that he wished he never got involved with. I don't consider him "going out of his way" to do what he did since it was HIS screw up, not mine or another passengers. "Mike" was clearly there to collect a pay check just doing what he "had to do" to receive it every week.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 4, 2003)

I got it.....he was a bad apple. I can only imagine what you mean by his "socializing", but I will not say anymore about that... I .think we all get it now.......glad much of the rest of your trip went well.


----------



## Amfleet (Dec 5, 2003)

On both my trips on the Capitol Limited most of the attendants would kind of socialize in the diner between meals, but I never had a problem with it. I was enjoying myself and I was glad they were enjoying themselves too. I knind of like how an Amtrak your not being waited on hand and foot. Frankly, I'm happy if the attendant greets me when I board, introduce themselves when the train is underway, make up my room in the evening and morning, and offer to help with luggage when detraining. If my bed is not made up when I come back from breakfast I simply remind the attendant, and then lay back to watch whats out the window. Remember this isn't a five star resort, but Amtrak. The only time I really get annoyed with a crew member is when they are down right rude and hate their job. Amtrakmichigan, this has nothing against you, but im curious as to if the attedant comlpeted the five tasks i mentioned, whether or not they were a little delayed? Also, was this attendant down right rude? Did it seem like he hated his job?


----------



## Noordam (Dec 5, 2003)

Good trip report amtrakmichigan.

I love Union Station and the Food Court. FYI there is a DC Metro station there and if you have time you can take the subway down to DC Mall. I did a software contract at the DC Metropolitian Police in the winter of 98. We would take the subway from outside HQ MPDC and ride over to Union Station for lunch.


----------

